# "for Gabi" for piano



## AndreasvanHaren

Another song for a child, although this one is more a present for the parents than the child. I tried to catch different moods in it: praising the birth of the baby, playfulness, a sleeping child...

For Gabi: http://www.box.net/shared/o0qi06e2t2#

André


----------



## PostMinimalist

Very nice. Lots of Brahms in there. I'm listening to it now on my laptop and I cant tell if it's a performance or midi with a very good piano sample. If it's midi it's good programming, if it's a performance tell us who's playing. PS I havn'e forgoten about the Bass version of Isabella, I've worked out most of the triplets but the octaves right after are going to have to be changed slightly. I'm practicing so I can post a decent version of it solo soon! (By the way if you could post a midi version of the accompaniment I could add that too!)
Cheers,
Fergus 

The more I hear the more I think it's a performance but without access to my stereo speakers I'm still guessing.... Hmmmm


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

It's a performance by me... but of course played on a digital piano, hooked up to my mac. I used Garageband with True-Piano samples.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Fergus, here is the midi file. Looking forward to hear your version!

André


----------



## PostMinimalist

The link didn't work. I also forgot to ask you to put it in G not F if you are going to send me an audio flie. 
F


----------



## PostMinimalist

Can you do the transposition? Sorry we're both posting at the same time! 
F


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

You want to use it for make an audio recording with your own recording, right? Why an midi? Isn't a real mp3 better to mix it with your own? I can post a link to a mp3 if you rather have that. In F.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I really need it in G because of how the bass works. Ideally an mp3 in G would be great, I was thinking a midi file would allow me to adjust the tempo and ritenutos to suite my interpretation. Any way an mp3 in G would be super!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Here is the midi in G. I will make an mp3 and try to post it here. Maybe it's too big.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Fergus, here is the link to the files:
http://www.box.net/shared/k2n04k6erc

André


----------



## PostMinimalist

Thank you so much for this gift. I will try to get this up on the net by the end of the week!
And I forgot to say that your playing is wonderful! Very sensitive.
Cheers
Fergus (off to practice!)


----------



## marval

Another lovely piece, thank you for sharing. I am sure the parents will be very pleased with it.


Margaret


----------



## Margaret

It is a lovely little piece. I didn't expect the direction it developed in, but it worked. Very sweet.


----------



## Enkhbat

It's nice. 
By the way: Who is Gabi? 

Isabella is a newborn baby. But who is Gabi? Your friend? My friend works as a radio host. 
If you agree, is this possible to air your pieces(For Gabi, For Isabella)?


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!
Gabi is my cousin, she is pregnant. This music is a present for her and her baby. We don't know the babies name because the baby isn't born yet, but I am going to change the name of the piece when we do know the name. And of course you canair it, canyoulet me know where and when? I would love to hear it of what the reactions on it are.

André


----------



## howlingmadhowie

some points i'm writing while listening to it.
assuming it is in C (which i think it is), what do you think about adding a C somewhere to the first few chords (like you do the second time they come)? i really did think they were meant to be in e-minor.

The E-major section is to me a little too long for this early in the piece. 

I liked the E-flat major section the second time. very sweet 

I don't really understand the bare octaves in the F-sharp-major (G-flat major?) section. I think if the midi did a better job of pedalling here, it could be a lot clearer. as a short aside, this reminds me of late beethoven meets brahms op. 79 nr. 1 middle part. 

Oh, that was a short transition back to the tonic. How much of the piece is actually in C? something like 15%, i suppose, once you've counted the E-major section and short f-minor section at the end. Did you do that deliberately? The longer sections you write (in E-major and G-flat-major) are resolutely tonal, which makes the short transitions seem to be quite a shock.

Don't let my scathing critic fool you, i do like the piece  trust me, my critic of some beethoven sonatas would be a lot more scathing 

And you play it well, too


----------



## Enkhbat

Oh, i see.

It's in Mongolia.
The pieces will played on Hi-fi radio fm98.9's "Classical music time" program. 
At 16-18, on 19th April, Sunday! (It's about 5-6 hours time lag between Mongolia and Sweden. But, I' m not sure. You should check it)

www.hi-fi.mn ,

You can listen on air by this URL.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Thanks! The name of the piece is actually "For Gaby". I made a mistake in the spelling in the first posting. I hope I canfind the correct time of broadcasting here in Sweden.

André


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

The radio doesn't play the station...


----------



## Enkhbat

Oh, what the unfortunate! I'll tell about technical trouble to responsibilities

Your pieces were played. I also introduce about yourself. 
People really like you. One listener called and asked about you.


----------

